# Cornell Spring Competition Results



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

What I can remember; I may have missed some.

NaRs:
2x2x2 average - Erik Johnson (4.31)
2x2x2 single - Rowe Hessler (2.90)
Fewest Moves - Tim Reynolds (31)
5x5x5 single - Dan Cohen (1:27.02)

Winners:
3x3x3 - Rowe Hessler
3x3x3 OH - Dan Cohen
3x3x3 BLD - Rowe Hessler
4x4x4 - Dan Cohen
5x5x5 - Dan Cohen
Fewest Moves - Tim Reynolds
4x4x4 BLD - Daniel Beyer
5x5x5 BLD - Daniel Beyer

Edit: Mystery event (solve cube without turning it) - Daniel Beyer


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 20, 2008)

Time to practice 2x2...


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, 4 people won all of the competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Time to practice 2x2...



Like it's time for me to practice 5x5x5?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Wow, 4 people won all of the competition.



At Beijing Open, four people also won all the competition... would've been three if I decided to compete in Sq-1.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Wow, 4 people won all of the competition.


 At Indian Open, two people won all the competitions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - Dan on the 5x5x5! Amazing!

And wow Daniel on the big cubes BLD - got them both!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And wow Daniel on the big cubes BLD - got them both!



Because Bob wasn't there...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > And wow Daniel on the big cubes BLD - got them both!
> ...



Apparently this is an inside joke I don't understand - care to explain?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan mentioned this the night before the VA Open... Looking back at the WC2007 and Rutgers Spring 2007, which were two competitions that both he and Bob were at, Dan DNF'd all BLD solves (including those in his multi-blind attempt).


----------



## tim (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work, Daniel! It's really hard to get a successful 5x5 bld at a competition...


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2008)

*Cornell Spring competition 2008 Results*

From http://www.speedcubing.com :
Rowe Hessler won the Cornell Spring 2008 with an average of 14.88 seconds. Jim Mertens finished second (15.42) and Erik Johnson finished third (15.58).
North American records: Dan Cohen 5x5 1:27.02 (single), Erik Johnson 2x2 4.32 (average), Tim Reynolds Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves 31 (single).

Full results here.


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gah if only there had been a competition anywhere remotely near me anytime between January and April, that 2x2 avg NAR could've been mine pretty easily, now I'll have to work a lot harder, but nice Job with the 4.32 Erik


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan, where did that 1:02 4x4 avg come from? You got insanely quick very fast.


----------



## sam (Apr 21, 2008)

Rowe got PWND in bld XD.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 21, 2008)

He had a sub-1 DNF...it was a really easy solve, edges were a 9-cycle plus some orientation and corners were a 3-cycle and a 5-cycle. He dropped the cube I think, he finished rotated wrong.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the time for my first solve on 5x5x5 is in error. I don't think I've ever gotten a time that fast, even when just practicing. I'm wondering if it was 8:03.75 instead of 5:03.75. It doesn't look to me that this would have changed my advancing to the combined final (for the first time I advanced in an event!) , or ranking in the final result. (Also, I got my first 5x5x5 average!) But I think the scorecard should be double-checked, because I think this is probably a 3-minute error on that one solve.

EDIT: OK, I see it's been corrected now in the speedcubing.com database. (So with the correction, my one average in 5x5x5 isn't better than Macky's.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2008)

Pat, about a month ago, my times dropped down to like a 1:05 average. I got a 1:03 avg12, and now anything above 1:10 is like a horrible time. I think it was the fact that I switched back to an old rubik's. If you didn't know, both the 1:04 and 1:05 were +2s... so if one of them didn't have the penalty, I would've had the NaR.


----------



## Rama (Apr 21, 2008)

Great results and I like the 5x5x5 NAR single time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Rama... It was my second sub-1:30 ever. I had the first 10 minutes before that one.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 22, 2008)

If any FMCers are interested, here's the FMC scramble:
R2 U' R' F' R2 B D2 F2 R2 D F' R' F' R2 L D2 R2 U2 (well, this is an optimal version, not exactly the one we had, but the same position)
I'll post my solution later if people are interested.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 22, 2008)

That's amazing a 31 move solve!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 22, 2008)

Hm, 45 moves for an X-cross Fridrich solve... Would've come in second.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's my solution (highlight to see)

Do B' before the scramble and notice that U2 gives a nice 2x2x1 block. This can be made into a 3x2x1 block by doing D R' B, then extended to a 3x2x2 with R' F' R'. So we have 3x2x2 with U2 D R' B R' F' R'.

Now notice D' L' or D' L2 gives a F2L minus 1 pair, but off by a setup move of L' or L2. So we look at doing setup move L' B', then finishing F2L:
D' L2 L D2 L' D L' F L F' (a bit better than a normal insert)
then OLL/PLL is R' B' R L' D' L D R' B R/R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2 D
giving a total solution U2 D R' B R' F' R' D' L' D2 L' D L' F L F' R' B' R L' D' L D R' B R2 F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2 D L' B' = 37 moves (not great finish really, but the other one works better anyway)

The setup move L2 B' now. Start with D' L', and do L' D' L to pair up the CE pair. Then do some VHF2L: B' U' F L' F' U B So now we have a sune, B' D' B D' B' D2 B, and an R perm, B' D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2. The sune/R combination has some great cancellations, so our last layer is B' D' B D B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2. Then even more cancellations, so when we write out our whole solution:
U2 D R' B R' F' R' D' L2 D' L B' U' F L' F' U D' B D B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 L2 B' [31]

Were it not for that crazy sune + R perm cancellation, it wouldn't have been that great. I'd like to see what a more experienced FMC-er can do with that F2L minus 1 pair in 9 moves (plus 2 setups)


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 22, 2008)

My solution for the FMC: 28 moves!
Scramble: R2 U' R' F' R2 B D2 F2 R2 D F' R' F' R2 L D2 R2 U2 
Solution: L B R D R D' R' B' R D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' D B R' B' R' D F' R2 D2 U' F' (28)
Explanation:
Inverse Scramble: U2 R2 D2 L' R2 F R F D' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F R U R2
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot (premove R2 L') : F U D2 R2 F D' R B R (9)
last slot + OLL: B' D' B D2 R D2 (6)
PLL + undo premove: R2 D2 R D2 R' B R D R' D' R' B' L' (13)
The last slot, oll, pll, and undoing of the premoves went very smoothly together after that nice 9 move pseudo 3x cross

This took 45 minutes, I really hope I can do an FMC at a competition soon


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Pat, about a month ago, my times dropped down to like a 1:05 average. I got a 1:03 avg12, and now anything above 1:10 is like a horrible time. I think it was the fact that I switched back to an old rubik's. If you didn't know, both the 1:04 and 1:05 were +2s... so if one of them didn't have the penalty, I would've had the NaR.


Dang. Your times dropped by like 10 seconds by switching to a new cube? Amazing avg by the way. You could take the NaR soon...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2008)

Pat, another thing I've noticed is that my 4x4 times drop when my 5x5 times do. Also, for some reason, my times on bigcubes don't really go down gradually. They usually drop 5-10 seconds almost instantly. On 5x5, I went to a 1:55 avg to a sub 1:50 average in a day. I'm really not sure how I do it, but hopefully it'll keep happening


----------



## guusrs (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice scramble with many possibilities. After 40 minutes or so I found:

L' D R' B U2 F' U2 F L' F U F' L2 U' L' U L2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' F' U' R2 (26)

explanation: 
pseudo 2x2x2: L' D R' B (4) 
pseudo F2L minus pair: U2 F' U2 F L' F (10)
last pair: U F' L2 U' L' U L2 F (18)
Last layer: F U2 F' U' F U' F' U' (26-1)
Correction: R2 (26)

greetz

Gus


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Both Rutgers competitions actually haha


----------

